# I-Frame!



## hoax (23. August 2003)

kann mir jemand bitte helfen bei dieser Grafik (unten den Link anklicken) einen I-Frame einzusetzen, der eine vertikale Scrollleiste besitzt?

--> http://home.arcor.de/laconic/news.html


----------



## MikeMayaz (23. August 2003)

ich würde das menü nach unten links verschieben und dann oben nen iframe einbauen der genau in dem kasten ist, indem du das gelbe hintergrund bild hast!


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Ich schätze mal, dass die Grafiken alle so bleiben.
Ich fand deinen HTML-Code etwas chaosartig.
Alle Tags groß geschrieben (nicht W3C-Konform)
Ich habe mich bemüht die Homepage W3C-Konform zu machen.

Die Grafiken habe ich auch überarbeitet (sind jetzt nur noch 2 Stück)
Unten ist jetzt ein ImageMap drin.
IFrame ist auch drin.

Ist Als Anhang am Post!


----------



## hoax (23. August 2003)

vielen vielen Dank... genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt!


----------



## MikeMayaz (23. August 2003)

habs noch ein bisschen verbessert


----------



## MikeMayaz (23. August 2003)

Und wenn du in jede Datei noch diesen Meta Tag einbaust, kommt die Seite noch viel stylischer 

<meta http-equiv=Page-Enter content=blendTrans Duration="1">

ich habs mal gemacht kannst dir mal anschauen


----------



## Daxi (23. August 2003)

Ich bin froh, dass ich dir helfen konnte.
Das mit dem "stylischen" Effekt finde ich ok. Geht zwar nur im IE aber andere Browser scheinen dadurch nicht den Zugriff auf die Seite zu verweigern.
Mit Opera 7.11 und IE 6.0 getestet und für gut befunden.
Ich hassen nämlich nur eins.
Seiten, die nicht-IE-User aussperren, obwohls z.B. mit Opera auch gehen würde.
Siehe http://www.headnut.tv


----------



## hoax (24. August 2003)

*Danke!*

Ich bin euch echt sehr dankbar für eure Hilfe! 
Hab auch gleich nochmal eine Frage: Wie kann ich das machen, dass die Seite in einem extra Popupfenster geöffnet (das genau so groß ist wie die Grafik) wird und nicht links oben in der Ecke einer kompletten Seite?


----------



## Daxi (25. August 2003)

Du könntest das so machen:

```
<script type="text/javascript">
function openImage( imgSrc, imgWidth, imgHeight ) {
    nwnd = window.open("about :blank", "bild", "width="+imgWidth+",height="+imgHeight);
    with(nwnd.document) {
        writeln("<html>");
        writeln("<body style=\"margin:0px;padding:0px;\">");
        writeln("<img src=\""+imgSrc+"\" border=\"0\">");
        writeln("</body>");
        writeln("</html>");
    }
}
</script>
```

Dieses Script stammt von Nuinmundo aus den Thema http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials131454.html!


----------



## hoax (25. August 2003)

ah danke... und wo setz ich die größen bzw. den link ein?


----------



## hoax (25. August 2003)

ah ok... ich habs hinbekommen!


----------



## Daxi (25. August 2003)

<a href="javascriptpenImage('bild.jpg',500,400);">Bild anzeigen</a>

So musst du das angeben. Statt dem Text kannst du auch ein kleines Thumbnail anzeigen.
Die Größe des Bildes musst du aber wissen und als 2. Argument die Breite und 3. Argument die Höhe angeben.

Besser wäre es, wenn du der Breite noch 10 Pixel und der Höhe noch 30 Pixel hinzugibst, sodass das Bild wirklich 100% sichtbar ist (Titelleiste)


----------



## MikeMayaz (25. August 2003)

kann man das auch mit ner ganzen page machen? weil da will ich ja nich machen open img sonder die ganze page oder?
mmhhhhh....


----------

